# Bio Gummis ohne Weichmacher



## tincatinca (19. März 2014)

Was gibt es denn an Gummis auf dem Markt, die biologisch abbaubar und ohne Weichmacher sind?

Was gibt es an Jigköpfen ohne Blei?


----------



## Rantanplan_420 (19. März 2014)

*AW: Bio Gummis ohne Weichmacher*

http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop...ghead-SS-90-2-22g-3-Stueck_p73177_rx62_x2.htm

http://www.camo-tackle.de/Tungsten-Compound-Jigs

http://www.fritz-germany.com/portal/info/Fritz-Germany---Wer-wir-sind.html


----------



## PirschHirsch (20. März 2014)

*AW: Bio Gummis ohne Weichmacher*

Soweit ich weiß, enthalten Moby-Gummifische auch keine Weichmacher.


----------



## jkc (20. März 2014)

*AW: Bio Gummis ohne Weichmacher*

Hi, 

die Delalande Sandras werden angeblich auch ohne Weichmacher hergestellt, wobei, "Bio" sind die sicherlich nicht .

http://www.gummifischversand.de/Gummikoeder/Delalande-Sandra/Sandra-Delalande-Pink-9-cm::1883.html

Grüße JK


----------



## SnakeEater (20. März 2014)

*AW: Bio Gummis ohne Weichmacher*

Das kann ich nicht glauben, vll. haben die da irgendein Wässerchen, welches nach Spezifikation kein ausdrücklicher Weichmacher ist.

Wozu eigtl. die Frage?
Des Gewässers zuliebe oder dir?


----------



## Purist (20. März 2014)

*AW: Bio Gummis ohne Weichmacher*

Bio wäre doch Köfi am System.. |kopfkrat


----------



## tincatinca (20. März 2014)

*AW: Bio Gummis ohne Weichmacher*

Am liebsten wäre mir ohne Weichmacher und biologisch abbaubar.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (20. März 2014)

*AW: Bio Gummis ohne Weichmacher*

Und essbar als Notvorat am Wasser. :q
Sowas wie ein Haribo Gummiköder ...

Gabs doch mal was mit Gelantine selber gießen. 
Hat das mal jemand probiert #h und was halbwegs einsetzbares fürs Wasser hinbekommen?


----------



## tincatinca (20. März 2014)

*AW: Bio Gummis ohne Weichmacher*

Mir gehts darum paar Alternativen zu "Nicht-Bio-Gummis" zu sammeln. Dann kann man die mal antesten.

Wie vorher von PirschHirsch geschrieben
http://www.shadland.de/.cms/moby/716

Wenn noch weitere Links gepostet würden, wäre super!


----------



## _Chris (23. März 2014)

*AW: Bio Gummis ohne Weichmacher*

...hatte gerade noch die Kaulis von Herrn Strehlow im Hinterkopf, aber diese scheinen ebenso, wie der Moby Shad, von Think Big / Moby produziert zu werden.


----------



## tincatinca (6. September 2014)

*AW: Bio Gummis ohne Weichmacher*

Weitere Links oder Infos zu "Bio-Gummis"?


----------



## SearchThePerch (10. September 2014)

*AW: Bio Gummis ohne Weichmacher*

Bio-Gummis....jetzt gehts los


----------



## Martin70 (10. September 2014)

*AW: Bio Gummis ohne Weichmacher*

Gummifische ohne Weichmacher sind genauso unwahrscheinlich wie Maggi ohne Geschmacksverstärker. Der wurde ja auch nur durch Hefeextrakt ersetzt. Ist nix besser, muss aber nicht als Geschmacksverstärker angegeben werden.
So ähnlich wird das bei den Gummis auch sein. Irgendwo muss die Elastizität ja herkommen.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## schomi (10. September 2014)

*AW: Bio Gummis ohne Weichmacher*

Vielleicht gibt es ja irgendwo Gummis aus PVA?

Marktlücke?

Fisch schonend angeln - Gummifisch, Jigkopf und Haken alles aus PVA - nach einer bestimmten Zeit löst sich alles auf.


----------



## uhitz (11. September 2014)

*AW: Bio Gummis ohne Weichmacher*

Ist PVA zwar nicht toxisch, aber eher relativ schlecht biologisch abbaubar?;+
Zumindest so weit ich mich erinnern kann, Kunststofftechnik ist einfach zu lange her |kopfkrat

Denke PLA ist da umweltfreundlicher, aber der besitzt eher weniger die Eigenschaften für einen guten Gummi (egal ob als köder oder anderweitig  )

Wäre zwar gut wenn man die Massen bedenkt die da jährlich versenkt werden, aber bis da die Hersteller umschalten (sei es nur aus kostengründen) wird whh. noch eine Ewigkeit vergehen.


----------



## Mikey3110 (11. September 2014)

*AW: Bio Gummis ohne Weichmacher*



_Chris schrieb:


> ...hatte gerade noch die Kaulis von Herrn Strehlow im Hinterkopf, aber diese scheinen ebenso, wie der Moby Shad, von Think Big / Moby produziert zu werden.




Kaulis? Ich weiß ja nicht, was die da einsetzen, aber wenn man jemanden nicht ausstehen kann, legt man ihm einfach einen Kauli auf dem Autoreifen. Die Dinger erinneren mich an die Säure vom Predator aus dem Film Alien. Die Fressen sich durch alles durch 
Ok, ganz so schlimm ist's nicht. Dennoch ziemlich aggresiv bei unpassender Kunststoffpaarung.


----------



## wallerwoller (15. September 2014)

*AW: Bio Gummis ohne Weichmacher*

naja...mit "Bio" im Namen gibts schon mal...

http://www.clickbaits.de/start/sear...itstart=0&option=com_virtuemart&view=category

allerdings bezieht sich das bei den " BioSpawn" wohl eher auf Bionic als biologisch


----------



## tincatinca (30. Mai 2015)

*AW: Bio Gummis ohne Weichmacher*



Martin70 schrieb:


> Gummifische ohne Weichmacher sind genauso unwahrscheinlich wie Maggi ohne Geschmacksverstärker. Irgendwo muss die Elastizität ja herkommen.



So sicher wäre ich mir da nicht. Als Gegenbeispiel kannst Du Naturkautschuk nehmen. 
Aber da ich auch kein Chemiker bin und mich eh mehr für den Nutzen interessiere, bin ich gespannt ob es neue Erfahrungen bzw. neue Shads gibt?


----------



## tincatinca (30. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Bio Gummis ohne Weichmacher*

http://www.zocca-baits.de/

Scheinen laut mehrerer Berichte ohne Weichmacher zu sein, habe jedoch auf der Seite selbst nichts dazu gefunden.


----------



## tincatinca (30. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Bio Gummis ohne Weichmacher*

http://www.monarch-dok.com/


----------



## Guinst (1. Januar 2016)

*AW: Bio Gummis ohne Weichmacher*

Gesundes neues Jahr allen!

http://shop.der-angler.de/index.php?cat=c35_MOBY-SOFTBAITS.html

Sollen demnächst kommen. Jigköpfe ohne Blei gibt es schon.

Find ich gut. Hoffe die 'Großen' Hersteller steigen da auch bald ein.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Januar 2016)

*AW: Bio Gummis ohne Weichmacher*

Bisher sind das aber bei allen "Biogummis" nur mal Behauptungen der Hersteller/Verkäufer - zertifiziert in irgendeiner Weise durch seriöse Institute oder unabhängig durch wissenschaftliche Versuche (nicht  selbst gemachte "Studien" oder "Versuche") nachgewiesen, dass diese Biogummis nicht dafür irgendwas anderes freisetzen, hat meines Wissens noch kein einziger Hersteller/Vertreiber dieser "Gummis"..

Und der Verzicht auf den einen Weichmacher oder die Verwendung eines anderen Grundproduktes im Gegensatz zu den jetzt üblichen besagt ja nur, dass diese als "Bio" angepriesenen Köder irgendwie anders als die bisherigen sind - ob besser, weniger irgendwas (was auch immer) freisetzend etc., das bleibt nach wie vor bei all diesen Angeboten im Dunkeln.


----------



## rippi (1. Januar 2016)

*AW: Bio Gummis ohne Weichmacher*

Sorry aber Gummifische ohne Pthalate sind einfach nix. Adipate sind viel zu teuer.


----------



## tincatinca (6. Februar 2019)

https://www.lurenatic.de/de/gummikoder/gummifische/noike-wobble-shad-4.html

Weitere Anbieter dürfen gerne ergänzt werden.


----------



## tausendwrms (10. Februar 2019)

Der Unterschied ist, die weichmacher sind aus der Medizin und Babypflege. 
Und völlig unbedenklich. 
Ich finde das wirklich toll, das sich manche darüber Gedanken machen?
Letztlich gibt es doch viele hänger und die Schadstoffe verschmutzen die Gewässer! 
Das kann nicht im Interesse des anglers liegen!
Leider gibt es nicht viele Alternativen und kaum Leute die es interessiert.
Irgendwann sehen unsere Gewässer aus,, wie in China und Indien.
In Weser, Elbe und Rhein wird vom Aal essen schon deutlich abgeraten.
Einfach traurig!!! 
Und leider bestätigt das nur die A..... Löcher von peta.


----------



## tausendwrms (10. Februar 2019)

Es gibt noch no toxic von spro


----------



## fishhawk (10. Februar 2019)

Hallo,

ich fische schon ewig die Sandra.  Die hat zwar kein Biosiegel, soll aber auch 





> sans phtalate


 sein.


----------



## hanzz (10. Februar 2019)

Die Gummis von Zeck Fishing
"Keine giftigen Weichmacher (frei von BPA & Phtalat)"


----------



## Andal (10. Februar 2019)

Es ist doch der Geist der Zeit, dass alles, absolut wirklich alles, was die anderen machen, den sofortigen Untergang der zivilisierten Welt einläutet.
Es sind nur handgedengelte Bleche, wiederverwendet aus alten Ritterrüstungen, überhaupt zulässig!!!


----------



## tausendwrms (10. Februar 2019)

Andal schrieb:


> Es ist doch der Geist der Zeit, dass alles, absolut wirklich alles, was die anderen machen, den sofortigen Untergang der zivilisierten Welt einläutet.
> Es sind nur handgedengelte Bleche, wiederverwendet aus alten Ritterrüstungen, überhaupt zulässig!!!



Finde ich garnicht. Jeder zweite erkrankt heute an Krebs, das sollte mal zum nachdenken anspornen.
Und die Gewässer werden schon seit tausenden von Jahren als Müllhalde benutzt, da sollten wir im allgemeinen, so langsam mal umdenken.
Ich glaube jeder würde ausrasten, wenn andere Leute kommen und ihren Müll in unseren Gärten entsorgen.


----------



## Andal (10. Februar 2019)

Dann müssten wir Angler alle nach spätestens drei Jahren tot umfallen, weil wir ja dauernd mit dem Zeug herumwirtschaften.


----------



## Bilch (10. Februar 2019)

Bei allem was ins Wasser kommt sind unsere Bleiköpfe und GuFis noch das geringste Problem


----------



## tausendwrms (10. Februar 2019)

Bilch schrieb:


> Bei allem was ins Wasser kommt sind unsere Bleiköpfe und GuFis noch das geringste Problem


Da haste wohl recht. 



Andal schrieb:


> Dann müssten wir Angler alle nach spätestens drei Jahren tot umfallen, weil wir ja dauernd mit dem Zeug herumwirtschaften.


Die Masse macht es. 
Und wir sind doch für die Umwelt.


----------



## Andal (10. Februar 2019)

tausendwrms schrieb:


> Da haste wohl recht.
> 
> 
> Die Masse macht es.
> Und wir sind doch für die Umwelt.


Das weiß ich doch. Aber wir Angler sind bestimmt nicht die, die den Kübel zum überlaufen bringen. Also kein Grund, dass wir unkritisch auf den Zug aufspringen, den ein paar Leute aus wirtschaftlichen Gründen ins Rollen gebracht haben. Das ganze Biogedöns wird ja nicht verkauft, um die Welt zu retten, sondern damit der Reibach auf Touren kommt.


----------



## Riesenangler (10. Februar 2019)

Die Jungs von Forge of Lures bringen demnächst welche raus.


----------



## tausendwrms (10. Februar 2019)

Andal schrieb:


> Das weiß ich doch. Aber wir Angler sind bestimmt nicht die, die den Kübel zum überlaufen bringen. Also kein Grund, dass wir unkritisch auf den Zug aufspringen, den ein paar Leute aus wirtschaftlichen Gründen ins Rollen gebracht haben. Das ganze Biogedöns wird ja nicht verkauft, um die Welt zu retten, sondern damit der Reibach auf Touren kommt.


Da muss ich dir zu 100 Prozent recht geben!
Stimmt absolut.


----------



## fishhawk (10. Februar 2019)

Hallo,



> Das ganze Biogedöns wird ja nicht *ver*kauft, um die Welt zu retten,



Da hast Du wohl recht, aber *ge*kauft wird es aus diesen Gründen wahrscheinlich ziemlich häufig.


----------



## Scholle 0 (10. Februar 2019)

Biogummis,
mal ehrlich, kann es so etwas geben, nur weil jemand schreibt ohne Weichmacher?

Selbst wenn man den Weichmacher nicht im Gufi hat, ist er für die Umwelt schädlich genug.
Was passiert mit dem abgerissen angeblichen Biogufi?
Er wird durch Erosion zersetzt und wird zu Mikroplastik.
Ja, jetzt wird es doof.
Mikroplastik hat nämlich die tolle Eigenart
Schwermetall besonders gut an sich zu binden, welches durch unsere Unterwasserfauna unbeabsichtigt aufgenommen wird.

Solange ein Hersteller Kunststoff im Gufi nicht konsequent ausschließt, ist es nur Augenwäscherei  und können sich das Bio sonstwo hin stecken.

Ach ja, ich liebe das fischen mit Gufi.


----------



## fishhawk (10. Februar 2019)

Hallo,

gibt aber schon biologisch abbaubare Softbaits, z.B. sowas 

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Nikko-HELLGRAMMITE-floating-scented-biodegradable/dp/B07FJXXHWG

Warum sollen Angler nicht auch mal ihr Gewissen beruhigen. Noch wird ja keiner dazu gezwungen, solche Gummis zu benutzen.


----------



## tausendwrms (10. Februar 2019)

Scholle 0 schrieb:


> Biogummis,
> mal ehrlich, kann es so etwas geben, nur weil jemand schreibt ohne Weichmacher?
> 
> Selbst wenn man den Weichmacher nicht im Gufi hat, ist er für die Umwelt schädlich genug.
> ...


Die gufis von spro no toxic, lösen sich komplett auf ohne Schäden zu hinterlassen  so mein Händler. 
Wenn du die von moby oder spro mit konventionellen gufis zusammen packst, verklumpen die zu einer Masse, weil die konventionellen so aggressiv sind. 
Das sagte mir mein Händler so.


----------



## Guinst (11. Februar 2019)

Mal eine einfache und wahrscheinlich noch viel zu niedrig angesetzte Rechnung:

Ich persönlich angle nicht übermäßig viel, ziehe etwa 15-20 mal im Jahr mit dem Gummifisch los.
Ich verliere, vorsichtig geschätzt, etwa 20 Gummies am Bleikopf pro Jahr. Sagen wir mal 10g Bleikopf.
Dann habe ich in 10 Jahren 2kg Blei und 200 Gummies im Wasser versenkt.

Ganz vorsichtig schätze ich mal, dass hier im Raum Berlin Brandenburg 10 000 Angler ähnlich aktiv sind wie ich.

Das hiesse in 10 Jahren 20 Tonnen Blei und 2 Millionen Gummies ...

Bei, wie gesagt, wahrscheinlich viel zu vorsichtiger Schätzung ...

Kann jeder von halten was er will.


----------



## Bertone (11. Februar 2019)

@Scholle 0

Man sollte sich - wenn schon, denn schon - zuallererst mit der Chemie der eingesetzten Basispolymere befassen, sowie deren Abbaumechanismen in bioaktivem Substrat bevor man solchen Unsinn in die Welt setzt. Stichwort: enzymatische Verstoffwechslung.


----------



## phirania (12. Februar 2019)

Machts doch einfach ohne Gummi....


----------



## Andal (12. Februar 2019)

phirania schrieb:


> Machts doch einfach ohne Gummi....


Auf über 90% der Gummimontagen lassen sich auch Köderfische, echte Würmer und Fetzen montieren. Sicher nicht die schlechteste Alternative.


----------



## tincatinca (5. März 2019)

http://pma-angeln.de/produkte.html


----------



## Forge_of_Lures (14. März 2019)

Riesenangler schrieb:


> Die Jungs von Forge of Lures bringen demnächst welche raus.



Schon passiert, Michael 

Allerdings kommen sie voraussichtlich erst Ende März in den Shop.


----------



## keilerkopf (19. September 2019)

Hallo zusammen, 
ich hole das Thema mal mal wieder nach oben.
Gerade gestern erst wieder etwas über den Zusammenhang von Phthalaten und Kreidezähnen gesehen und etwas über die Auswirkungen gelesen (https://www.laves.niedersachsen.de/...ngungen/phthalate-in-lebensmitteln-99796.html). 
Waere es nicht sinnvoll hier mal eine Liste über die Köder mit bzw. ohne Phthalate anzulegen?


----------



## jkc (19. September 2019)

Hm, Köder mit: Alle bis auf die hier im Thread genannten.
Köder ohne: Die hier im Thread genannten.


Kriege ich jetzt ne 1?


----------



## keilerkopf (19. September 2019)

Ist dem tatsächlich so?
Hier wurden bisher aufgeführt:
Noike
Moby
No Toxic Spro
Delalande Sandra
Zeck
monarch
zocca
hinzugefügt: Gummibarsch von Forge of Lures

Meines Wissens haben auch Köder der Fa. reins ein solches Label.
Bei Keitech meine ich, dass die keine Phthalate nutzen (bin aber nicht sicher)
Fände daher eine Übersicht durchaus hilfreich, in der man nicht den kompletten Thread durchsuchen muß.
Hatte daher auf die Schwarmintelligenz gehofft.
Ist ggf. aber auch das falsche Oberthema, da es mir nicht um Weichmacher im allgemeinen geht.


----------



## Riesenangler (19. September 2019)

Dann schau dir mal den Gummibarsch von Forge of Lures an.


----------



## Mooskugel (19. September 2019)

Rios Baits sind auch PVC und weichmacherfrei


----------



## mattesen 17 (21. September 2019)

keilerkopf schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ich hole das Thema mal mal wieder nach oben.
> Gerade gestern erst wieder etwas über den Zusammenhang von Phthalaten und Kreidezähnen gesehen und etwas über die Auswirkungen gelesen (https://www.laves.niedersachsen.de/...ngungen/phthalate-in-lebensmitteln-99796.html).
> Waere es nicht sinnvoll hier mal eine Liste über die Köder mit bzw. ohne Phthalate anzulegen?


Schöner Link, aber was willst du denn uns damit sagen?
Zusammenfassend lese ich heraus, in den Proben werden nur geringste Konzentrationen gemessenen, eine Probe sticht jeweils heraus, aber man müsste von den Produkten unverhältnismäßig viel verzehren, um irgendwelche Grenzwerte zu erreichen!
Ich finde, wir Angler sollten uns nicht selbst ein Bein stellen. Umweltverschmutzung vermeiden unbedingt, Ordnung, Sauberkeit und Rücksichtnahme am Wasser, aber keine zusätzliche Regelungen, Vorschriften und Gängelungen auf Grund moralischer Halbwissenprädigten, z.T. verbunden mit Halbwahrheiten und Übertreibungen, wie es z.Z.in den Medien läuft.
Den letzte Satz bitte nicht persönlich nehmen!


----------



## mattesen 17 (21. September 2019)

gelöscht...


----------



## keilerkopf (22. September 2019)

mattesen 17 schrieb:


> Schöner Link, aber was willst du denn uns damit sagen?
> Zusammenfassend lese ich heraus, in den Proben werden nur geringste Konzentrationen gemessenen, eine Probe sticht jeweils heraus, aber man müsste von den Produkten unverhältnismäßig viel verzehren, um irgendwelche Grenzwerte zu erreichen!
> Ich finde, wir Angler sollten uns nicht selbst ein Bein stellen. Umweltverschmutzung vermeiden unbedingt, Ordnung, Sauberkeit und Rücksichtnahme am Wasser, aber keine zusätzliche Regelungen, Vorschriften und Gängelungen auf Grund moralischer Halbwissenprädigten, z.T. verbunden mit Halbwahrheiten und Übertreibungen, wie es z.Z.in den Medien läuft.
> Den letzte Satz bitte nicht persönlich nehmen!



Moin, folgendes will ich sagen:
- Verschiedenste Inhaltsstoffe in vielen Gummiködern sind nachweislich schlecht für Menschen (das Schadensrisiko hängt natürlich an der Konzentration)
- als Verbraucher möchte ich entscheiden, wofür ich mein Geld ausgebe
- für die, denen es genauso geht, wäre eine Liste ggf. sinnvoll
- 

==> Woher du den ganzen Rest in meine Aussage interpretiert, kann ich mir nicht erklären


Zur Studie:
Dort wurden Lebensmittel untersucht und keine Angelköder. Folglich war das nur informativ verlinkt und sagt nur, dass diese Stoffe nicht gut sind. Eine Studie zu Angelkoedern ist mir nicht bekannt


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. September 2019)

Eine ganz einfache Sache wurde noch nicht genannt:
BleiJigs gut anbinden, die Soft Gummis darauf eben gleich mit, dann gehen viel weniger verloren und bleibt viel weniger im Wasser.

Wenn ich den Haken aufbiegen kann (möglich, vorher probieren) und den Bleikopf durch Steine etc. durchdengeln also verformen kann, bleibt kaum einer im Wasser kleben.
Das ist mit den starken Dyneema-Schnüren von heute und ausgefeilten Knoten/Bindern und Montagen durchaus möglich, auch ohne Schiffstaue aus Dyneema, nur ein bis zwei Durchmessergrade stärker. Die Schnurtragkraft kann man zum Schlüssel machen!

Gerade für die großen (und teuren) 23cm habe ich intensiv damit rumprobiert (in Stein-Naturklippen usw.) und bei etwa 7kg sicher ziehbar kommen die vorher wieder raus  , hart durchschlagen mit entsprechendem Gerät.
Somit lasse ich nur sehr wenige bis fast keine GuFis im Wasser, das ist nun mal am schonendsten für das Gewässer und dessen Biologie.
Die Möglichkeit einfachere weichere Haken und JigHeads (zudem oft billiger) zu nehmen gibt es auch noch. Oder aufglühen, hab ich lange nicht mehr probiert.

Ans sich würden bekannte und genaue Tragkraft- und Bruchwerte aller Komponenten bei der Montagewahl sehr helfen, also Schnur, Knoten, Sprengringe, Hakenbögen, alles sowas.

Köderverluste habe ich überhaupt nur noch manchmal bei optimierten Weitwurfködermontagen (vornehmlich Blinker mit Drilling eben) an sehr dünner Schnur, und wo ich denn mal tiefer ausloten muss.


----------



## jkc (23. September 2019)

keilerkopf schrieb:


> ...
> Eine Studie zu Angelkoedern ist mir nicht bekannt



Es wurde vor Jahren Mal eine Untersuchung von Gummifischen von einer Zeitschrift durchgeführt, ich meine Ökotest war's.

Edit: Ok, scheinbar haben sie nur den Standardkopyto getestet:
https://www.anglerboard.de/threads/oekotest-testet-gummifisch.249232/

Grüße JK


----------



## mattesen 17 (25. September 2019)

Prima Link! Ich habe den kompletten Fred noch nicht durch, aber ich denke, da wurde alles gesagt, da brauche ich die Diskussion hier nicht weiter führen.
@keilerkopf - ich habe doch extra drunter geschrieben, den letzten Satz bitte nicht persönlich zu nehmen. Das war meine persönliche Meinung und keine Interpretation auf deine Aussage!


----------



## mattesen 17 (25. September 2019)

Laichzeit schrieb:


> *AW: Ökotest testet Gummifisch*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn ich diese  Aussage noch mal hier zitieren darf aus obig verlinktem Threat...
Ich finde eine prima Einschätzung, weil sie auch logisch ist!!!


----------



## aufe_und_obe (26. September 2019)

Hab jetzt nicht alles gelesen, aber die Mandest Gummis sind auf alle Fälle zu empfehlen.
Geiles Laufverhalten auch bei niedriger Geschwindigkeit und extrem zäh, ein idealer Schleppköder.
http://www.mandest.de/
Gummi Mischung aus der Medizintechnik, mehr "Bio" geht glaub ich nicht.


----------



## kv2408 (26. September 2019)

Hab mich dem Thema vor kurzem auch gewidmet und noch folgendes gefunden:
Gummifsch-online.com
auch sehr interessant.
Hab mir die Köder von Forge of Lures besorgt und bin mit den Ködern und dem Fangerfolg sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Bertone (26. September 2019)

aufe_und_obe schrieb:


> Gummi Mischung aus der Medizintechnik, mehr "Bio" geht glaub ich nicht.



Unglücklicherweise sagt das erst einmal nichts aus. Weil es vom Menschen gut vertragen wird heißt es lange nicht, dass die übrige Fauna, bzw. Teile davon, ebenso unproblematisch darauf reagiert - Beispiele für deratige Intoleranzen sind Legion, hinzu kommt die unklare Bioabbaubarkeit der eingesetzten Polymere über die ohne Angaben zum verwendeten System keine Einschätzung vorgenommen werden kann, bis auf den Umstand, dass sollte es sich um Polymere mit Langzeitstabilität handeln die Abbaubarkeit in Biosubstrat eher als gering anzunehmen ist. Also bliebe immer noch das Problem mit dem Mikroplastikeintrag.
Dasselbe gilt für andere genannte Hersteller, der Verweis auf eine EU-Richtlinie ist bedeutungslos. Entweder liegt eine einsehbare fachliche Expertise dazu vor (mit Analysedaten zum Polymer-System) oder das angewandte System wird benannt, damit Leute, die ein bißchen etwas von der Sache verstehen sich das etwas näher ansehen können.

Weichmacher als solche sind nicht das Problem, es existieren solche mit sehr guter Bioverträglichkeit und gleichzeitig guter Abbaubarkeit, allerdings sind die in der Regel vergleichsweise teurer und reduzieren zudem zwangsläufig die 'Standzeit' des Polymers.


----------



## kv2408 (26. September 2019)

Ach ja nicht zu vergessen sind die Mard Reap Köder.
Die Schleppköder sind super und wahnsinnig robust und seit diesem Jahr haben sie auch "kleinere" 15cm Varianten zum werfen.


----------



## aufe_und_obe (26. September 2019)

Bertone schrieb:


> Unglücklicherweise sagt das erst einmal nichts aus. Weil es vom Menschen gut vertragen wird heißt es lange nicht, dass die übrige Fauna, bzw. Teile davon, ebenso unproblematisch darauf reagiert - Beispiele für deratige Intoleranzen sind Legion, hinzu kommt die unklare Bioabbaubarkeit....


Mir gings hauptsächlich um zwei Punkte:
- ich habe weniger/ keinen Kontakt mit Schadstoffen 
- ein Köder der sich nach über 10 geschleppten Grosshechten immer noch nicht in Einzelteile zerlegt hat, ist Ressourcenschonend, vorallen da der Gummi konstruktionsbedingt sich nicht auf nimmer wieder sehen verabschiedet hat.


----------



## Bertone (26. September 2019)

aufe_und_obe

da hast natürlich recht. Ist entscheidend besser, als die Teile reihenweise zu versenken oder nach 1-2 Fischen wegen zuviel Dentalkontakt in den Müll geben zu müssen.
Worauf ich hinaus wollte war nicht Dich zu kritisieren, vielmehr dem Irrglauben entgegen zu treten der ominöse Weichmacher sei das Wurzel allen Übels. Hatte das irgendwann schon mal geschrieben, die 'Industrie' wäre gefragt eine gute Lösung zu finden, das ginge natürlich nicht für lau, und deshalb stochern die kleinen hiesigen Gummiklitschen auf sich alleine gestellt  - die die Entwicklung für sich genommen ja auch nicht wirklich leisten können, um eine Lanze für sie zu brechen - gewissermaßen im Nebel der Polymersuppen.


----------



## sak (26. September 2019)

Fragt mal bei Haribo nach, die sind biologisch abbaubar und können nach dem angeln verzerrt werden.
Angelt mit Naturköder und gut ist.


----------



## aufe_und_obe (26. September 2019)

Wenn ich mit Naturköder Angeln dürfte wie ich wollte, wäre ich öfter damit am Wasser.


----------



## Cleanbaits (24. Dezember 2019)

Finde die Diskussion hier nach wie vor sehr interessant und das Thema wird ja auch immer aktueller (Auch drohendes Bleiverbot, Mikroplastik, Am Besten gar kein Kunststoff, etc.).


Unter dem grossen Strich muss jeder für sich selbst die Frage beantworten was für ihn sinnvoll und akzeptabel ist solange das nicht vom Gesetzgeber vorgegeben wird. Da es aber ursprünglich um die Frage ging ob es inzwischen Alternativen gibt: 

Ja, gibt es, auch sehr Gute.

Nur sollte und kann man nicht alle Forderungen in einen Topf werfen auch wenn das derzeit in der Öffentlichkeit sehr beliebt ist. Inhaltlich ähnliches wird ja auch bei Verpackungslösungen oder Kinderspielzeug intensiv diskutiert.


Sinnvoll betrachtet reduziert es sich immer wieder auf die Frage: Was möchte man im Einzelfall erreichen?

Hier einmal der Versuch ein paar Antworten zu geben:



*Weichmacherfrei*: Uneingeschränkt möglich und zwar nicht nur Phthalat frei, man kann sämtliche Weichmacher ausschließen wenn man die entsprechenden Basispolymere einsetzt.

*PVC frei*: Uneingeschränkt möglich

*Biologisch abbaubar*: Technisch machbar wie hier schon geschrieben (z.B. Gelatine oder PLA) aber nicht praxistauglich da kurzlebig oder nicht flexibel

*Bleifrei*: Uneingeschränkt möglich

*Verbesserung der Haltbarkeit*: In sehr hohem Umfang machbar, PVC Plastisole sind mechanisch nicht ideal

*Nachhaltigkeit*: Machbar im Sinne einer deutlich längeren Lebensdauer und damit Ressourcen schonend.

*Preis:* Leider ist Blei und Plastisol das Günstigste im Markt, Alternativen sind teurer (Material und Fertigung)


Ev. hilft das ja bei der Diskussion weiter.

Gruß und schöne Weihnachtstage


----------



## tausendwrms (1. Januar 2020)

Moby softbaits 
Slim jim no toxic 
Zeck dute


----------



## Bocinegro (1. Januar 2020)

An Gummis gibts schon brauchbares, mein Favorit von Moby ist der Racker shad .  Mich persönlich hat das lauf verhalten anfangs nicht überzeugt, aber die Fische stehen drauf und darauf kommt es ja an.


----------



## tincatinca (17. September 2020)

Rein vom Äußeren durchaus interessant:





						FlexiFix nature line 90 - gummifisch-online
					

Entdecke unsere FlexiFix nature line 90 Gummiköder! Wir erwarten deinen Besuch im Online-Shop für Gummifische! Schau hier!




					www.gummifisch-online.com
				




Gibt es weitere Erfahrungen dazu?


----------

